# Spot X-001.1 ACT. tues arvo



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm going to throw the yak in on tuesday evening at a spot I get a quick fix at, so I'm going to invite 2 people to join me for a cod fishing session.

It's not easy to get the yak to, a bit of help will be required to launch yaks so we need 3 people to fish this spot.

Anyone interested?

Only requirement is not to name the spot & no background pics, once you see where you'll understand, punnishment for blabbing is hacksawing genitals off by the COD SQUAD :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

damn! cannot make it Tuesday!

Next time though! very keen to join you one time!

Ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> damn! cannot make it Tuesday!
> 
> Next time though! very keen to join you one time!
> 
> Ash


Ash,

Sorry you cant make it :lol:

The bug hasnt really got hold of you yet, once it does you will realise that nothing else matters or will stop you :lol:

The scream of my braid going thru the runners from the strike, the bulldog fight and the gentle lift for pics......Ahhhhhh serenity in this world of madness.

I usually say "sorry cant make it, my wife said no" then I take her fishing :wink: we love it!

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I think the bug is starting to hit! just spent a good hour on google earth checking out the river between Uriarra Crossing and the Cotter bridge, about 6km to cover and some decent deep holes along the way to try out! doesn't look like a yakable river, but I will do a recon when available and check it out myself.......

Would love my wife to get into fishing, but i feel until my son is a bit older and can come fishing with me then getting out of the house for fishing will be more often. Till then I fish when I can.....

What time do you normally depart for your arvo sessions?

Ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah Ash Family 1st, thats where we are lucky cuz the kids are old enough to take care of themselves now & theyre never here anyway.

I usually leave home around 6.30 pm and return most nights at about 9.30, if theyre on tho I'll stay later.

Let me know when your free after the xmas break, I'm going camping for 3 or 4 weeks on thursday.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> Let me know when your free after the xmas break, I'm going camping for 3 or 4 weeks on thursday.
> 
> Cheers, Allan


Sounds excellent! I cannot even get my wife camping.......well i did once, and that was enough, it's a boys only activity for me! hope you enjoy it! where are you heading?

Once your back I should be right, get the silly season over and done with!

Ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

We are heading down to Moruya for the break, this is the big one I allways look forward to every year.

If you get down the coast in the next few weeks give me a hoy on the mobile no. I gave you the other day, I'll have my boat down there aswell as the yak.

Only 1 days work to go for the year, I'm hanging out to knock off tomorrow.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Staying at the airport? I go down there often, usally off peak to beat the crowds.....fish the rock walls for salmon (East side) and flathead (West side).

I will buzz you if I make it down!

Ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Yep will be camped in there somewhere, everything is so easy there with what you can actually do based at the camp ground.

River, rocks, beach or sea fishing within minutes from camp, been fishing these grounds for as long as I can remember.

Derek said he was going to be around the area on the 28th or 29th, would be good if you could get down around the same time, theres some monster flatties north of the weir and access for the yaks is easy.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

yeah I stopped in to see Derek at lunch time today and he gave me a run down on what he is doing.......I will most likley be at Durras for the day on the 28th visiting family but will get a fish in while the boy is having his nap.

Ben Cadeye has shown me a few spots around where the big flatties are, off the rocks at the camp site they tend to be the 30-40cm size which are great for a feed, my PB was 60cm from there......


----------

